# PG-The One!



## gfbl (Nov 26, 2008)

Phoenix Gold The One Amp 12 000WATTS Limited Edition Brand New | eBay

guy has 10


----------



## camse2007 (Oct 5, 2013)

gfbl said:


> Phoenix Gold The One Amp 12 000WATTS Limited Edition Brand New | eBay
> 
> guy has 10


Saw that as well. First time I saw that amp. Holy hell thats a BEAST.


----------



## gfbl (Nov 26, 2008)

when you factor in its brand new and the rarity its a steal, i mean ms1000's got for over 1k so 2600 for an amp thats this rare is not bad


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

why the hell does this guy have ten of them..


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Still modern PG. 16v 18v rating. Very pretty though


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> why the hell does this guy have ten of them..


Someone left them in the attic of his newly purchased house. Imagine buying a house then checking the attic and wallah, ten shipping crates with large amplifiers inside.....hey a man can dream right?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

TrickyRicky said:


> Someone left them in the attic of his newly purchased house. Imagine buying a house then checking the attic and wallah, ten shipping crates with large amplifiers inside.....hey a man can dream right?


sounds like this story..

Man buys house with a locked barn.. and you won't believe what was inside - Mirror Online


----------



## gfbl (Nov 26, 2008)

haha, hes willing to do $2200 shipped if done directly


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

I got a boner! I would love to see someone here do a writeup on what one of these could really do. Judging by the collection & the photos I would say he's most likely a dealer or one of the most serious collectors around.


----------



## gfbl (Nov 26, 2008)

he said they were in storage for years for a build that never happened


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

What's this a sub amp?


----------



## gfbl (Nov 26, 2008)

its for the comps


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

sirbOOm said:


> What's this a sub amp?


im thinking about buying a pair for my tweeters


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> im thinking about buying a pair for my tweeters


You sure it will be enough juice? power supplies not beefy enough it seems.


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> im thinking about buying a pair for my tweeters


ha ha ha. Skips right past the mids & looks to the tweets


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

ohhhh he's local


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Its a rebadged amp. Same board in several other Korean amps.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

HiloDB1 said:


> Its a rebadged amp. Same board in several other Korean amps.


which ones?


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

This is there own board and design. Similar to alot of mega amps that are made in korea, but not the same....


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> You sure it will be enough juice? power supplies not beefy enough it seems.


i might need to strap 2 per tweeter. i really need those extra dynamics. my ears just arent bleeding enough with my current amps


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Considering that there was only 100 of these made, for this guy to have 10 of them... he must have paid alot of money for all of them


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

DC 9kw










Just cause they made a couple of slight changes doesnt mean its not the same board. The component selection will differ vastly from one brand to the other usually but the board itself it basically the same. I doubt that its their own design otherwise it wouldnt share nearly 99% of the internal layout.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Im very familiar with the DC 9k, great amp. As mentioned before, the boards are similar. If "the one" was a rebadged 9k, then they would have identical outputs...they dont. In order to have those differences, you would have a different board. They are very similar, but not the same. The PG was targeted towards a specific customer base, the DC was designed for a very wide customer base. The linear power output at certain staged voltage levels are different for both amps . Both amps are strong designs. But not rebadged.


----------

